# Official 2012+ Beetle picture thread



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

It's time we have a thread dedicated to just "show off" pictures of our cars for us to share in. 

-keep questions to a minimum. pm's preferred to keep the thread "picture only". 
-please do not quote the same picture over and over 

I will start! 

quick pic taken by 1320video.com at our end of the year cruise 
 

tis the season!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

FMS Automotive's Beetle 
 

Eurotuner's Beetle


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

vwvortex's Super Beetle 

 

 

Rotiform 

 

Fifteen52


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Great idea. I haven't had much time to shoot the bug thus yet but here are a few:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Tara and Aarons bagged turbo Beetle on a set of 3sdm .05s


----------



## Fenderbug (Nov 9, 2012)

*My New FenderBug*


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Kind of sad to see this thread died and didn't even make a second page...


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

*2012 and 2014 Sun/Sound/Nav Beetles*

Over the last few years, we've bought two used Beetles: a 2012 and 2014, both with Sun/Sound/Navigation. New, they'd be overpriced, but at used prices they are quite reasonable.


----------



## jestmaty (Jan 15, 2017)

beetle by jestmaty, on Flickr

I'll do my part to keep thread alive


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Beautiful. What year? Turbo?


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

My contributon:


----------



## jestmaty (Jan 15, 2017)

Rotkaefer said:


> Beautiful. What year? Turbo?


Thx.... 2013, as of this past March, it's now officially 5 years old. Wife and I bought it Christmas Eve 2016 used with 23k miles on it. After 15 months it now has 27.5k miles on it, being a fair weather weekend driver for us. 2.0T, 6speed manual transmission, a hoot to drive 

Always on the lookout for another low mileage 2013 2.0 with a six speed and Fender/Nav, they're hard to find We'll be a 2 VW family then


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Sun/Sound/Nav is awesome. All that's missing is a backup camera.


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Ripdubski said:


>



Beautiful.


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

*Side Shot Saturday*


----------



## jetpuck73 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## jestmaty (Jan 15, 2017)

I miss having a red car.... yours is beautiful 

Dang Discount Tire and Memorial Day sales tempted me too much, went with OEM 18X8 wheel, OEM tire size 235/45/18 Road Hugger GT. Like the look of wheels that you can see through AND accent those sexy, sexy red calipers:thumbup:

newshuz2 by jestmaty, on Flickr

newshuz by jestmaty, on Flickr


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

DCFAB.US said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, like the Speed Holes !


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*Keepin the thread alive.........................*

If I can figure out HOW to post pics, I'll post some of my 2013 …………

nope. cant figure it out...………:>(

But, if you can imagine, it's a beautiful 2013 vw beetle. turbo, 2.0 tsi 6 speed. I've modified pretty much everything that can be modded on it, so far.
Still not done. Haven't run out of time yet.

But, if I ever DO figure out how to post pictures on here, rest assured, I will.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*Heres kinda a recent pic.........(ifi it works)...........*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?1542681-drag79stang


----------



## FNakashoji (Aug 3, 2012)

Greetings from Brazil!

Fusca Preto by Fernando Nakashoji, no Flickr


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Bumping the thread...


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

My wife's 2014 Denim Blue (replaced last year with a 2017) :


----------



## hungdang1312 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello from Texas


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

My wife's (new to us) 2014 Beetle TDI (6-speed manual): Only 21K miles...


----------



## hungdang1312 (Oct 22, 2018)

The color looks great. Love it!


----------

